# problème d'installation fedora



## spirit18 (19 Juillet 2007)

bonjour, 

je n'arrive pâs à installer feedora (figage d'écran)
j'ai bien gravé l'iso en tant qu'image disc
j'ai gravé en 1 x 
j'ai vérifié les md5


comment je fais pour booter sur le DVD : je presse ALT pendant le lanccment de mon powerbook g4


qquelqu'un aurait il une idée ?


----------



## p4bl0 (19 Juillet 2007)

spirit18 a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> je n'arrive pâs à installer feedora (figage d'écran)
> j'ai bien gravé l'iso en tant qu'image disc
> ...


T'as bien prit une distro en version PPC ?

Appuis sur C au d&#233;marage pour booter sur le lecteur optique il me semble.

L'&#233;cran se fige &#224; quel &#233;tape ?


----------



## spirit18 (1 Août 2007)

bonjour, la version utilsé est la PPC 

j'ai vérifié les MD5

j'ai gravé en 2.4x avec succès 

l'écran se fige quand j'ai l'écran gris avec le choix des périphériques de boot


----------

